# Has anyone tried aquariumplants.com substrate fertilizers?



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been using flourish substrate tablets for a while now, but they are fairly expensive. I found the aquariumplants.com substrate fertilizers (http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_own_SUBSTRATE_VITALIZATION_p/fert.htm) while browsing for some plants a few days ago.

Has anyone tried this? If so, how does it compare to flourish tabs? I do like the idea that I can buy trace, iron or independent fertilizers vs. an all-in-one tablet.

The other ones I found that I hadn't seen before were these: http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplie...nster-12-pcs-set&cName=accessories-fertilizer

These were more expensive but last for a suggested 6 months, which is nice. Anyway, if anyone has experience with either, please post your results.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I was asking the same question you are just few months ago. Tex-Gal said she had been using aquariumplants.com's for over a year and was happy, so I am now using them. I like them so far.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I too have wanted to ask the same question.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just placed an order with them, for some kno3 and kh2po4. Here's a link to the guide i used in purchasing them. Makes it extremely easy to understand. Like the guy that did this post said, a pound bag of each should last over a year! (and the bags are only $3-$5)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

If the guide confuses you, don't read to much into it, just concentrate on what he says to buy.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I wouldn't use it. There's no analysis on those pellets, but there is a second rate sales pitch that I completely disagree with and the resale of over-priced turface from the same place. They have very nice plants, but I don't like how they're going about substrate/fertilizers.


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

i recently started to think about substrate amendments and looked at the AP.com ferts. I sent them email for the % NPK composition, but havent yet to receive a reply. I dont like to use anything unless i know what is in it.

Is there anyone on this list associated with that SD firm? It would be nice to get the %'s. I think it is state law, but may maybe not in SD.

In the meanwhile, i used some Jobes which i had on hand. Unlike the AP product which has Diammonium Phosphate, the Jobes which uses triple super phosphate (no NH4). Nitrogen is from KNO3 and small amount of urea. 

I see nothing wrong with using Jobes, small amounts for spot feeding. I used the 13-4-5 variety, and as will all reported macros, it provides less P and K than those proportions indicate. The fern type has been suggested on this site, and i dont think it provides too much N relative to P.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I stocked my tank with plants from them and use their substrate, all-in-one pellets, and liquid fertilizer. The plants arrived great and are growing nicely (with plenty of runners) with monthly dosing of the pellets as well as bi-weekly dosing of the liquid fertilizer. The only thing I don't like, as mentioned above, is that you have no clue what's actually in the pellets/fertilizer. But, as long as things are doing well and the price is right, I'll keep using their stuff.

ps...I also use DIY CO2.


----------

